# Circuit Training? = Fat loss?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Years ago the idea of circuit training was the new fad at the local Bally’s and other fitness clubs. The idea behind circuit training was that the trainee would move from machine to machine and perform one set at each station. This would result in doing exercises for every body part within the circuit. The [...]

*Read More...*


----------

